# Rides at Lake Arrowhead Resort



## Battlestar Galactica (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,
I will be going to a conference in August for a week and would like to bring my road bike. Wanted to know if anyone knows what the road conditions are and how the riding is in that area? I do plan to call the resort to ask but figure it would be better to ask here. I could also bring a single speed mountain bike if that would be better option.

regards


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I live nearby in Crestline. It is ridable, the roads are good to ok. Some of the drivers can b nasty, but stay right and you should be ok. Bring your climbing gears. You can always do loops around the lake. Or head to Big Bear.

For a challenge ride out to the 138 towards lake Silverwood, and then ride back up 

It's a killer.


----------



## Battlestar Galactica (Apr 7, 2008)

1stmh said:


> I live nearby in Crestline. It is ridable, the roads are good to ok. Some of the drivers can b nasty, but stay right and you should be ok. Bring your climbing gears. You can always do loops around the lake. Or head to Big Bear.
> 
> For a challenge ride out to the 138 towards lake Silverwood, and then ride back up
> 
> It's a killer.


thanks.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

If you PM me before hand I could meet you and take you on a ride. 

I'd enjoy the company.


----------

